# Best Drying Towel?



## vxrcymru

What is the best drying towel on the market at the moment?


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla

Auto Finesse Deluxe Drying Towel is brilliant. 
Britemax IncREDible Drying towel is also very good.

I just seen the Polished Bliss drying towel @1400gsm and only £10 has anyone tried one of these yet ??


----------



## chongo

Just used this drying towel from PB this morning, and it is fantastic, soaked all the water up with ease and didn't leave any streaks.. Well worth the money.


----------



## madstaff

Has anyone tried that Gyeon Silk Dryer?? Be interested to hear your thoughts??

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/gyeon-q2m-silk-dryers-cat5.html


----------



## Blackmass

The Gyeon 'Silk Dryer'. 

I've used the Auto Finesse Aqua Deluxe, Wo-Wo, Britemax Incredible and just this morning used the Gtechniq Diamond cut towel. 
All do a good job but the Silk Dryer is the one for me. Easier to handle than the thick towels and easier to look after too.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Auto finesse aqua deluxe is amazing. 
Really good quality towel and can absorb a ton of water


----------



## Miggyt

Love the dooka uber drying towel


----------



## suds

Very happy with my Gyeon- have tried the double thickness Towel and didn't get on with it taking forever to dry. Much rather use 2 or 3 lightweight towels which are very easy to handle/wash/dry.


----------



## FallenAngel

Gyeon Silk drier.


----------



## shane_ctr

for me its the Auto Finesse Deluxe Drying Towel i have 2 but might order a couple more just pat and the water has all gone


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

autofinesse aqua deluxe here  one awesome drying towel


----------



## wilbz11

AF Aqua deluxe or the polished bliss drying towel, both excellent.


----------



## ALLR_155528

Chemical Guys Woolly Mammoth


----------



## tigerspill

madstaff said:


> Has anyone tried that Gyeon Silk Dryer?? Be interested to hear your thoughts??
> 
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/gyeon-q2m-silk-dryers-cat5.html


Just bought two of the smaller ones but not had a chance to use them yet. Bought these as they get the best reviews on here.


----------



## dm2583

Used the Gyeon silk dryer for the first time today and i have to say, its the best towel I've come across.


----------



## sean ryan

Chemical Guys Woolly Mammoth


----------



## sean ryan

dm2583 said:


> Used the Gyeon silk dryer for the first time today and i have to say, its the best towel I've come across.


I bought 1 of these from CYC can't wait to use it the review's it's got are crazy


----------



## Woody95

I've got a CG woolly mammoth and 2 AF deluxe and I prefer the CG as the AF still seem to be leaving fluff or dust behind when the CG doesn't.... No idea why


----------



## Blackmass

sean ryan said:


> I bought 1 of these from CYC can't wait to use it the review's it's got are crazy


And rightly so. I'll be amazed if you are disappointed.


----------



## sean ryan

Blackmass said:


> And rightly so. I'll be amazed if you are disappointed.


Nice, Just wish the weather would break i can't wait to use it :thumb:


----------



## madstaff

Blackmass, did i read somewhere on DW that you wish you'd bought the small one instead of the large or vice versa?? 

Just wondered as to your reason/s why??

Is everyone buying the small or large one?


----------



## FallenAngel

madstaff said:


> Blackmass, did i read somewhere on DW that you wish you'd bought the small one instead of the large or vice versa??
> 
> Just wondered as to your reason/s why??
> 
> Is everyone buying the small or large one?


I have both , large one for horizontal panels to pat and dry, and smaller one for vertical surfaces. If you just want one larger one is better , and it will dry whole car without wringing it. I dont even think you can wring it out to be honest


----------



## HelmetSchmacker

Aqua Deluxe by Auto Finesse all day


----------



## Blackmass

madstaff said:


> Blackmass, did i read somewhere on DW that you wish you'd bought the small one instead of the large or vice versa??
> 
> Just wondered as to your reason/s why??
> 
> Is everyone buying the small or large one?


Kind of, yes. I bought the large one first and thought it was tad too big, so I ordered the smaller one try out too.

Out of the two I prefer the larger one. TBH I wish there was a 'medium' size. 
They both perform just as well as each other, it's just personal preference which size works for you.

Here's a photo to give you some idea of the size of both towels.


----------



## mayhem85

Just used my big yellow from prestige car care. Have to say im very impressed with it.


----------



## Mr Max

Tried a few myself, ended up settling on the gyeon silk dryer. 
Although I do still use my auto glym one on the company car, lol.


----------



## A&J

Thanx Blackmass for the visual size of the two towels...I wish there was a medium size also but the small one might work for me after all.


----------



## whiteclio59

sonus weave towel and auto finesse Aqua drying towel is the best I've used 
Very plush takes a lot of drying out!


----------



## CleanYourCar

madstaff said:


> Has anyone tried that Gyeon Silk Dryer?? Be interested to hear your thoughts??


Awesome towels, they are really effective.


----------



## sean ryan

CleanYourCar said:


> Awesome towels, they are really effective.


I bought the small 1 im gonna have to get the big 1 now it look's awesome :thumb:


----------



## manxmissile

Probably it will be FireballKorea Premium Twist Drying Towel! Best for me and the best I've ever used!


----------



## Fraggles

I've recently got 2 x "Martin Cox special supersoft detailing giant microfiber drying towel" I'm no expert but for £7.50 each on slims they are fantastic. I can dry my merc E-Class estate with 1 towel easily with no streaks


----------



## TomG

My favs are Microfibre Madness drying towels.

I use both the 'Dry Me Crazy' and 'Waverider' cloths, depending on the application.

Exy, but excellent.


----------



## Actrosman

I'm using the big yellow ones from Kent car care to 'buff' after using the big blue one with the red edging (excuse my ignorance as to its name/supplier) to dry ...... B&Q were doing them for £4 each or 2 for £6.....I had an armful! At that price, I was tempted to cut some in half and maybe use them to replace the overpriced branded MFs I got from Halfords for polishing etc etc


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla

have been using AF Aqua Deluxe & the Britemax incREDible. 
read some good reviews on the Gyeon silk dryer towel comes in 2 sizes small and large so going to give them a bash to see for myself


----------



## ZAF14

MAYHEM 85 
is the prestige one basically the same as the adams great white? cheers


----------



## Prestige car care shop

mayhem85 said:


> Just used my big yellow from prestige car care. Have to say im very impressed with it.


Many years sent in that drying towels development  glad your like it



ZAF14 said:


> MAYHEM 85
> is the prestige one basically the same as the adams great white? cheers


No they are to complete differently towels :thumb:


----------



## connor2905

Auto Finesse aqua deluxe is by far my favourite.


----------



## sunnylunn

gyeon silk dryer, awesome.


----------



## shane_ctr

sunnylunn said:


> gyeon silk dryer, awesome.


excellent mine has arrived today, its gotta to be good to beat my 2 auto finesse towels :thumb:


----------



## vtaylor78

ALLR_155528 said:


> Chemical Guys Woolly Mammoth


+ 1 had mine 4 years and still going strong.


----------



## nicks16v

shane_ctr said:


> excellent mine has arrived today, its gotta to be good to beat my 2 auto finesse towels :thumb:


let us know how you find them, I was about to hit pay on 2 of either of these towels, but still unsure


----------



## ganwilliams

Timely post... I was coming on here to ask for advice on the auto finesse deluxe... I find it leaves lint behind. Someone else has mentioned this... I have washed it loads of times and it still leaves some lint behind and also annoyingly leaves lint on any microfibres I wash at the same time. I don't know if I have been unlucky and I just happen to have one that is very linty. It isn't a huge problem given the amount of water it absorbs, but Personally I am not sure if I would buy another one. Auto finesse towel is so big/chunky it isn't possible to wring out once it has reached its capacity. I also have a dodo juice yellow drying towel which doesn't suck up same volume of water but doesn't leave lint behind. 

Any tips or advice about how to fix the lint problem I the auto finesse towel appreciated!


----------



## nicks16v

I have so many now, the dodo Juice supernatural is the best so far, its huge. It linted at first, but after a couple of washes its been fine. I tend to lay them all over the car and just blot dry and use the micro fiber madness ones for the sides, as they are quite small and easier to manage for the sides. Out of all the ones I have the ones that have impressed me the most are the ones I got from Wilko, think they were £4 for 2 and they are just amazing considering the price. I dont really wring any out, I just use them all for each section then into the washing machine.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

ganwilliams said:


> Timely post... I was coming on here to ask for advice on the auto finesse deluxe... I find it leaves lint behind. Someone else has mentioned this... I have washed it loads of times and it still leaves some lint behind and also annoyingly leaves lint on any microfibres I wash at the same time. I don't know if I have been unlucky and I just happen to have one that is very linty. It isn't a huge problem given the amount of water it absorbs, but Personally I am not sure if I would buy another one. Auto finesse towel is so big/chunky it isn't possible to wring out once it has reached its capacity. I also have a dodo juice yellow drying towel which doesn't suck up same volume of water but doesn't leave lint behind.
> 
> Any tips or advice about how to fix the lint problem I the auto finesse towel appreciated!


you could post it in the autofinesse section and see what james says.


----------



## SuperMin

I just used the Gyeon Silk large drying towel today. It's a quality towel and lovely to use, but didn't manage to dry off my whole car fully. By the time I got to the tail end it was leaving streaks of water behind. No lint straight out of the bag and absorbed the water very quickly. Much better than the two Halfords waffle weave towels I was using. Will be comparing it to the AF Aqua Deluxe towel next time.


----------



## Ecce

SuperMin said:


> I just used the Gyeon Silk large drying towel today. It's a quality towel and lovely to use, but didn't manage to dry off my whole car fully. By the time I got to the tail end it was leaving streaks of water behind. No lint straight out of the bag and absorbed the water very quickly. Much better than the two Halfords waffle weave towels I was using. Will be comparing it to the AF Aqua Deluxe towel next time.


I used my Gyeon towel for the first time today as well. Loved it aand dried the entire car with room to spare 

My car is probably a lot smaller than yours though. This is by far the best drying towel I've ever used


----------



## mr.t

My geyon silk arrived this morning I ordered after you guys recommended .cant wait to see if its worth the hype


----------



## wd40

Just used the big yellow towel this morning from prestige carcare. Wow what a towel and can't believe how quick and easy it drank up the water. Did the whole car and didn't even need to wring it out. Well worth the £10.95 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff C50

Got a couple of Carpro Boa Fat a few weeks ago and loving them


----------



## Chrisdiver

Gyeon Silk Dryer for can easily dry the whole car with some to spare! was a bit concerned on how the towel felt at first but it glides over the paint effortlessly mine is the 90x70 just need to fold it a couple of times


----------



## Blackmass

Anyone compared the Gyeon Silk Dryer against the CarPro Green BOA Drying Towel? 

I’m a big, big fan of the ‘silk dryer’ but I’m also a big fan of the CarPro BOA orange microfiber towels.


----------



## Kimo

Blackmass said:


> Anyone compared the Gyeon Silk Dryer against the CarPro Green BOA Drying Towel?
> 
> I'm a big, big fan of the 'silk dryer' but I'm also a big fan of the CarPro BOA orange microfiber towels.


I love the green boa but find the silk dryer to be terrible on unprotected or poorly protected cars so boa every time for me


----------



## Blackmass

Kimo said:


> I love the green boa but find the silk dryer to be terrible on unprotected or poorly protected cars so boa every time for me


Cheers for the reply. I read a few times that you're not a fan of the 'silk dryers'. I've been using the 'silk dryers' for nearly 12 months and had no issues with them. I've tried a few towels including the AF Aqua Deluxe (lint issues), Wo-Wo towel (OK) and the Britemax 'red one' which was pretty good.

I'll probably buy one of the CarPro towels in the near future.


----------



## samion

Been wondering the same thing. Very hard water area and need to prevent water spots on my wax!

A load of you seem to be choosing inferior towels compared to this independent com****son:

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/access...-cloths-and-car-drying-towels-2016-group-test

Seems Kent is the best!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5131564#post5131564


----------



## samion

cheers maxi-Milan - if I ever get a spare 6 months with nothing to do I might watch that vid! For the benefit of others it's an excellent vid which compares 15 drying towels and KKD silverback comes out top.


----------



## madstaff

How do those people with Silk-driers find them on vertical panels as the video suggests that's where they struggle a bit??


----------



## FallenAngel

madstaff said:


> How do those people with Silk-driers find them on vertical panels as the video suggests that's where they struggle a bit??


Why would it struggle? It struggles in delboy video because he has some weird methods for drying the side of car. Just fold it how you like it and just wipe the side with enough preassure just not to drop the towel. Done i 30 sec and completly dry and spotless.:thumb:


----------



## Floozy

edited as just seen Maxi Milan's post


----------



## Kim3

I've been using Monster Microfibre The Guzzler. It really absorbs a lot for it's size but not enough for the whole car. It's really easy to use and doesn't get heavy though. I'm thinkng about trying Gyeon Silk next. But I'm a little worried by this review:

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/accessories-tyres/94763/gyeon-q2m-silk-dryer


----------



## Jack R

I've just brought one from in2detailing (drinker towel) and it's awesome dries my Passat estate easily I think I could of done another one too without wringing it out


----------



## wish wash

Think I'll try the gyeon or the drinker towel next. Been using the gtechniq one and it's marred the paint so it will be relegated to glass duty


----------



## tosh

Kim3 said:


> I've been using Monster Microfibre The Guzzler. It really absorbs a lot for it's size but not enough for the whole car. It's really easy to use and doesn't get heavy though. I'm thinkng about trying Gyeon Silk next. But I'm a little worried by this review:
> 
> http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/accessories-tyres/94763/gyeon-q2m-silk-dryer


They may have used it out of the packet; significantly better after a wash.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brett_hudson41

Link Removed



I think everyone should check these out. They r the same material as gyeon towells and the fireball korea 1 however double sided and much bigger. I've had a 1 sided towell off this guy before and it's the bees knees, I found fireball korea loses its properties after a couple of washes whereas the 1 i had off this guy is lasting just like new. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh

brett_hudson41 said:


> Link Removed
> 
> I think everyone should check these out. They r the same material as gyeon towells and the fireball korea 1 however double sided and much bigger. I've had a 1 sided towell off this guy before and it's the bees knees, I found fireball korea loses its properties after a couple of washes whereas the 1 i had off this guy is lasting just like new.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


I was just looking at these
I believe CleanYourRide also has this towel...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brett_hudson41

tosh said:


> I was just looking at these
> I believe CleanYourRide also has this towel...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeh mate I think they r partners. Honestly all these r saying the auto finesse towel r the best, I thought that auto finesse 1 was good, now I'm honestly going to bin it, these r unreal

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## ah234

Drinker is a quality towel for the price, I think waxaddict are selling something similar for £7 more.
Also like the carpro boa XL and in2's twisted MF one. I use all 3 regularly


----------



## ah234

Kim3 said:


> I've been using Monster Microfibre The Guzzler. It really absorbs a lot for it's size but not enough for the whole car. It's really easy to use and doesn't get heavy though. I'm thinkng about trying Gyeon Silk next. But I'm a little worried by this review:
> 
> http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/accessories-tyres/94763/gyeon-q2m-silk-dryer


I wouldn't read to much into that review.. I have a Kent drying towel. There is no way that is anywhere near as good as some of the others tested like the polished bliss or silk dryer
I actually use it for wheels


----------



## Forsh

After recently using a drying aid for the first time (Carplan No1 Super Gloss - others are available) I reckon I could dry the car with a tea towel

I jest but I now use 1 drying towel (not the dearest or plushest) where I used 2 previously, a 'better' drying towel now seems less important


----------



## samion

There's a chap on youtube, I think his channel is called "Forensic Detailling".

He goes through a whole load of towels painstakingly and reviews each one of them thoroughly and concludes (I think!) that the Silverback XL is the best dryign towel (although the top 5 or 6 are all good I think). I can't remember if that's the one he says but the name rings a bell and looking at the one I bought as a result it certainly looks like a Silverback XL! I used it for the first time on Saturday and oh my God it's impossible to squeeze water out of it. It just seems to soak forever.

the great thing about this chap is that whilst most people will have tried 2 or 3 before settling on one, and will have done so over months/ years, this chap tries them all and compares them directly. I find him awesome. If he lurks on here somewhere - thank you!


----------



## pajd

samion said:


> There's a chap on youtube, I think his channel is called "Forensic Detailling".
> 
> He goes through a whole load of towels painstakingly and reviews each one of them thoroughly and concludes (I think!) that the Silverback XL is the best dryign towel (although the top 5 or 6 are all good I think). I can't remember if that's the one he says but the name rings a bell and looking at the one I bought as a result it certainly looks like a Silverback XL! I used it for the first time on Saturday and oh my God it's impossible to squeeze water out of it. It just seems to soak forever.
> 
> the great thing about this chap is that whilst most people will have tried 2 or 3 before settling on one, and will have done so over months/ years, this chap tries them all and compares them directly. I find him awesome. If he lurks on here somewhere - thank you!


Where did you buy it? Seems sold out everywhere


----------



## LloydyST

I've picked up a klin Korea duo XL towel after hearing amazing things. Today will be the first use. Previously had the monster purple XL and still use it to this day just wanted to try the Klin Korea line.


----------



## sm81

Are these good: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ultra-Thick-450GSM-Edgeless-Microfiber-Cloth-16-X16-No-Edge-Premium-Detailing-Towel-For-Polishing-Buffing/32755029596.html


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

sm81 said:


> Are these good: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ultra-Thick-450GSM-Edgeless-Microfiber-Cloth-16-X16-No-Edge-Premium-Detailing-Towel-For-Polishing-Buffing/32755029596.html


probably for buffing off wax sealant etc but not for drying


----------



## Mikej857

I have to agree with the Silverback being an excellent towel
Having used an aqua deluxe and a dry me crazy I purchased the Silverback as I found the others needed to be damp to be effective where as the Silverback will immediately suck up the water and it just keeps sucking, I've been able to dry 2 cars without the need to ring it out 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sm81

OvEr_KiLL said:


> probably for buffing off wax sealant etc but not for drying


With rinseless wash maybe or with QD?


----------



## Mikej857

sm81 said:


> With rinseless wash maybe or with QD?


These are great for both those tasks and work very well.

If your UK based you may want to take a gander on in2detailing as they stock similar cloths at reasonable prices

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sm81

Unfortunately I'm not.


----------



## Jet1ok

Mikej857 said:


> I have to agree with the Silverback being an excellent towel
> Having used an aqua deluxe and a dry me crazy I purchased the Silverback as I found the others needed to be damp to be effective where as the Silverback will immediately suck up the water and it just keeps sucking, I've been able to dry 2 cars without the need to ring it out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Agree bought a two pack of these a few weeks ago and only needed one to dry a large 4x4 - and couldn't ring any water out of it at the end- awesome


----------



## crash486

A few people are getting these in Australia and NZ!
https://www.rapiddrytowels.com/


----------



## bigman27

Professor Plush from fecks philosophy for me, I had been happy using a kent drying towel bought from b&q but from reading on here and watching forensic detailing channel on youtube decided to upgrade. Only used it twice so far but am totally amazed by it, dries my entire car (honda civic) without any need to wring out.


----------



## s70rjw

bigman27 said:


> Professor Plush from fecks philosophy for me, I had been happy using a kent drying towel bought from b&q but from reading on here and watching forensic detailing channel on youtube decided to upgrade. Only used it twice so far but am totally amazed by it, dries my entire car (honda civic) without any need to wring out.


As above. Tried loads of towels and the Fecks wins hands down. It's barely damp when the car is dry.


----------



## Derekh929

Ok so I have 2 Yellow Urber XL Drying clothes I have had for a few years and they have been great and still work great.
So big question anyone on here moved from them to better drying cloth if that exists as pleased with the current ones, but would like to give them to my son and get a new one and not sure you still get them in XL?


----------



## SimTaylor

I was recommended the Purple Monster Drying Towel and I really cant get on with it. I actually resorted back to my Kent drying towels but have since ordered a Fecks Towel awaiting delivery.


----------



## DanielRM

Microfiber Madness Dry Me Crazy is my favourite.


----------



## Dapman

Professor Plush is my go to drying towel
Fecks philosophy 2nd to none!


----------



## JayMac

In2detailings drinker is class, wouldn't mind trying that professor plush though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SK-R

Just ordered a Professor Plush myself also. Great reviews and price is good too.


----------



## Sicskate

I don't know if it's been covered before... 

But are all of these twist towels the same?? 

I've seen around 10 companies selling different colours, but the same dimensions...

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bradleymarky

Sicskate said:


> I don't know if it's been covered before...
> 
> But are all of these twist towels the same??
> 
> I've seen around 10 companies selling different colours, but the same dimensions...
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


No, I got one from in2detailing and although it's great the fecks is awesome. The thickness is amazing and it doesn't seem to get wet.


----------



## cheekymonkey

bradleymarky said:


> No, I got one from in2detailing and although it's great the fecks is awesome. The thickness is amazing and it doesn't seem to get wet.


the fecks isn't a twist towel, its a plush towel. 2 different types of towel


----------



## Dunc2610

Another one for Fecks here, might have to buy a second its so good!


----------



## bradleymarky

cheekymonkey said:


> the fecks isn't a twist towel, its a plush towel. 2 different types of towel


My Bad...getting mixed up


----------



## daimler_jag

i was thinking about getting a machine dryer does anyone know whats best and under £200


----------



## Andysp

ganwilliams said:


> Timely post... I was coming on here to ask for advice on the auto finesse deluxe... I find it leaves lint behind. Someone else has mentioned this... I have washed it loads of times and it still leaves some lint behind and also annoyingly leaves lint on any microfibres I wash at the same time. I don't know if I have been unlucky and I just happen to have one that is very linty. It isn't a huge problem given the amount of water it absorbs, but Personally I am not sure if I would buy another one. Auto finesse towel is so big/chunky it isn't possible to wring out once it has reached its capacity. I also have a dodo juice yellow drying towel which doesn't suck up same volume of water but doesn't leave lint behind.
> 
> Any tips or advice about how to fix the lint problem I the auto finesse towel appreciated!


I've had one of these for ages with exactly the same results,so bad it now resides at the bottom of my drying towel stack feeling all unloved the problem for me is that it's way too small and thick it reminds of the monstositys that are toilet mats!!
Best towels for me are the korean microfibre twisted pile towels from in2detailing,superb to use in the real world very workable unlike the aqua deluxe,the same companys drinker is also very good.:thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

LloydyST said:


> I've picked up a klin Korea duo XL towel after hearing amazing things. Today will be the first use. Previously had the monster purple XL and still use it to this day just wanted to try the Klin Korea line.


How did you find the Klin Duo mate?


----------



## Rabidracoon28

brett_hudson41 said:


> Yeh mate I think they r partners. Honestly all these r saying the auto finesse towel r the best, I thought that auto finesse 1 was good, now I'm honestly going to bin it, these r unreal
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Not partners but the Klin Duo towels are fantastic


----------

